# Sporting News Radio?



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

The lineup on 123 is showing several SNR shows as of 7/30. Is this going to be an all SNR channel??


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

www.siriusbackstage.com is a better site to post your question


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

No one seems to know for sure yet. It may be the whole station or it may be just a few programs like XM Sports Nation on XM. Just have to wait until Wednesday to find out.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

SNR used to be a full time channel on Sirius a few years ago. Not sure why it was dropped but I believe it went away once NFL Radio showed up. 

I would concur with Sirius Backstage. Great forum for all things Sirius.

pf


----------

